# San Diego Beach Area June



## GeorgeP (May 22, 2014)

Looking for a one bedroom around San Diego, Carlsbad, Escondido area... Preferably as close to the beach as possible.


----------



## chemteach (Jun 16, 2014)

I have a 2 BR right in San Diego at See the  Sea 7/3 to 7/10  (Thursday to Thursday)  pm if interested.


----------

